# مطلوب تبرعات لقناة القمص زكريا بطرس الجديدة



## Molka Molkan (21 مايو 2010)

*أبونا زكريا ينهي تعاقده مع قناة الحياة ويعلن على قناة جديدة ​ **تسجيل من غرفة البالتوك 2010-5-20** 


للتحميل


​ 
للتبرع للقناة الجديدة
: The Hope Of all Nations
 Account No: 50700819
 Sort Code: 20-12-80
 Bank : BARCLAYS Bank
 
United Kingdom
 2) USA and Canada: (H.O.N)
 Account No: 21777-21771
 Routing No.: 122000661
 Bank : Bank of America​ 
أرجو تثبيت الموضوع من الإخوة المشرفين
أرجو نشر الموضوع في كل المنتديات المسيحية
أرجو التبرع للقناة الجديدة​​*​


----------



## BITAR (21 مايو 2010)

*الرب قادر ان يكلل مجهود القمص زكريا بطرس بالنجاح*​


----------



## SALVATION (21 مايو 2010)

_ربنا يدخل ويتم فتح القناة_
_شكراا مولكا _​


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 مايو 2010)

*ياريت اللي يقدر يساهم ميتأخرش لان الخدمة دي كبيرة جداً

ابونا المحبوب القمص زكريا بطرس ينير طرقات الشرق الأوسط

 ويفتح العقول المظلمة وينيرها بنور المسيح
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا للتثبيت
واتمنى كل الأعضاء ينشروا هذه الرسالة بأسرع سرعة وفي كل الأماكن وكل الطرق لتسريع عملية افتتاح القناة

ربنا يبارككم


----------



## أَمَة (21 مايو 2010)

خدمة ابونا زكريا الجاية
هتهز اركان الشيطان 
أكثر من ما هزته قبل.

براعية الآب وبركة الإبن وعمل الروح القدس 
آميـــــــــــن​


----------



## بولا وديع (22 مايو 2010)

*جميل جدا ربنا معاكم ويحافظ عليكم*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

ربنا يقدرنا ونساعد باى حاجة بمشيئة ربنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مايو 2010)

عايزة أعرف هو بنك باركلى دا فى مصر ( معلش الجهل وحش )
و إذا كان التبرع عن طريق الانترنت ياريت حد يقولى الخطوات


----------



## MAJI (22 مايو 2010)

نطلب من الرب ان يمكننا من عمل ذلك
هل بتحويل مبلغ (حوالة)او بطريقة اخرى لهذه البنوك ؟
وهل هناك حد ادنى للمبلغ المتبرع به؟
وهل يمكن التحويل من الدول التي نحن فيها دون مسائلة او مصادرة؟
شكرا على الخبر 
والرب يباركك


----------



## Alcrusader (24 مايو 2010)

*بيان القمص زكريا بطرس حول الإنطلاقة الجديدة يوم الخميس 20 مايو 2010 بغرفة البال توك*

*
بيان القمص زكريا بطرس حول الإنطلاقة الجديدة
يوم الخميس 20 مايو 2010 بغرفة البال توك
*
** قناة الحياة وخدامها موضوع إحترامنا وتقديرنا وصلواتنا المستمرة.
* الخدمة تسير على المنهج الروحى الذى علمنا إياه السيد المسيح وهو مجاناً أخذتم ومجاناً أعطوا .. وهو مبدأ لم ولن نتخلى عنه مهما كانت التحديات.
* الروح القدس يثقلنا لتوسيع مجال الخدمة وفتح أبواب جديدة متسعة.
*
_*فى هذه اللحظة نعلن الآتى*_
*
أ  ) إنتهاء خدمتنا بقناة الحياة كقناة تليفزيونية تذاع عليها برامجنا.
ب) إنتهاء إرتباط خدمتنا بمؤسسة E.M.O Ecumenical Ministry Outreach التى كانت تعمل كمظلة لتنظيم عملية دعم الخدمة.
جـ ) نفى إرتباطنا بأية مؤسسة أو هيئة أو موضع أليكترونى آخر غير موقعنا.
د ) المؤسسة الوحيدة التى تمثل خدمتنا هى
The Hope of All Nations H.O.N
هـ ) الفترة القادمة ستشهد إتساعاً فى خدماتنا.
و ) الحاجة ماسة لإطلاق قناة فضائية جديدة نستطيع من خلالها تقديم برامجنا لكل العالم.*


```
http://www.islam-christianity.net/
```


----------



## firygorg (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: بيان القمص زكريا بطرس حول الإنطلاقة الجديدة يوم الخميس 20 مايو 2010 بغرفة البال توك*

[*CENTER][/CENTER]الرب يحافظ علية *


----------



## MAJI (24 مايو 2010)

*رد: بيان القمص زكريا بطرس حول الإنطلاقة الجديدة يوم الخميس 20 مايو 2010 بغرفة البال توك*

يارب بارك هذه الخدمة
ياروح القدس ونحن في فترة احتفالاتنا  بذكرى حلولك على تلاميذك وحلول مواهبك عليهم قبل 2010سنة، نسألك ان تمنحها ايضا لتلاميذك الجدد لتستمر الكرازة وتصل جميع الامم ، والى الابد.
                             آمين
شكرا على الخبر اخي Alcrusader
وسنتابع التطورات بمشيئة الرب


----------



## angel guard (5 يونيو 2010)

من ارض العراق الصامدة بوجه الارهاب الاسلامي الف تحية الى ابونا زكريا احيك ع شجاعتك وحكمتك وتبقى مثال لنا نحن اخوانك المسيحين في العراق وكلمتك مسموعة والشكر للرب دوما .


----------



## kadi zaina (8 يونيو 2010)

ابونا ربي يسوع يحفظك و يعطيك العافية لمواصلة المسيرة خاصة للنساء المسلمات ليفتحن عيونهن ليعرفن القيمة التي قدمت لهن من طرف ربي يسوع


----------



## noraa (24 يونيو 2010)

متهيالى لابد ان تاكد من الخبر اولا قبل ارسال اى مبالغ


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (24 يونيو 2010)

> متهيالى لابد ان تاكد من الخبر اولا قبل ارسال اى مبالغ


 

الخبر مؤكد من القمص زكريا بطرس على الموقع الرسمى واعلنه على قناة الكرمة فى برنامج البحث عن الحقيقة وفى غرفته ايضا 

وهذا الموقع

http://www.islam-christianity.net/


----------



## ^^RoMaNy^^ (17 يوليو 2010)

ربنا معاك يابولس الواحد والعشرين


----------



## kadi zaina (17 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## Rosetta (17 يوليو 2010)

*ربنا يقويك يا ابونا زكريا 
انت فعلا ابن المسيح الذي لا يخاف شرا 

ربنا يكون معاك و يساعدك لمجد اسمه ​*


----------



## kadi zaina (18 يوليو 2010)

ربي يسوع يبارك عمرك ويقويك


----------



## roma.mone (24 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة ياريت نتاكد من الخبر ممكن الموضوع دة يكون طعم للانتقام من مشجعين ابونا زكريا


----------



## Alcrusader (24 يوليو 2010)

*لا موضوع صحيح. 

اتفضل وأدخل إلى موقع الأب زكريا بطرس 

http://www.islam-christianity.net

ستجد المعلومات الكافية *


----------



## fady201010 (26 يوليو 2010)

الرب قادر علي اخراج هذه القناه الي النور بسرعه لاننا في اشتياق اليها جدا جدا جداويعوض جميع المتبرعين من الشعب القبطي من اقصي الشمال الي الجنوب اجرا سمائيا ويعين ويقوي ويعضد ابيناالمحبوب حناب الاب الورع القمص زكريا بطرس لكي نستمتع به ونتغذي من كلامه الروحي ومن بحره الغزير من المعلومات وعلمه الفياض ويباركه الرب ويطيل في عمره ويعطيه الصحه والعافيه اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين


----------



## kadi zaina (28 يوليو 2010)

سلام ربي يسوع سيتمجد باسمه في هده القناة الجديدة ببركته القدوس امين


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (30 يوليو 2010)

*وحشتنا كتير ياقدس ابونا زكريا وياريت نشوف قدسك فى اقرب وقت ممكن لاننا بنحبك كتير وربنا يبارك فى خدمتك المباركه​*


----------

